
Comcast Dramatically Expanding Usage Cap Areas December 1 - numo16
https://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Dramatically-Expanding-Usage-Cap-Areas-December-1-135551
======
nmwtwswerz
>"If you are on the 300 gigabytes plan, we will send you a courtesy >>> _" in-
browser"_<<< notice and an email letting you know when you reach 90 percent,
100 percent, 110 percent and 125 percent of your monthly data usage plan
amount," states the company.

Browser inject. Seriously?

